# Fish Store in Langley?



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

For my father-in-law's 50th birthday, we decided to get him a fish tank. He sees our, and absolutely loves it, so it was a great idea.

So, his tank is now currently set up, but he hasn't had much luck in finding a good place to buy fish in the area. Living in Langley, he's been going to petsmart, and has come back with sick looking fish and bad advice. I guess someone there told him it would be okay to keep two sharks in the same tank, just to later find out that this is a big no-no.

I've been browsing through the sponsers on here, though it seems that neither of them have a place in Langley that I could see. Or maybe I'm wrong on this?

I was hoping to be able to direct him to a good location where they'll be able to help teach him about his tank, as well as what fish are and are not compatible and so on. I don't want him to be turned off by this amazing hobby just because someone is telling him bad information.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

He could try Puppies, Fish & Critters. 19300 Langley Bypass. I've never been there myself, but I've heard good things.

Puppies, Fish & Critters


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Petland isnt too bad. It is in the strip mall across the street from Willowbrook mall.


----------



## elemental (Jul 29, 2010)

Well since I HATE all petstores that sell dogs and cats I grudgingly suggest Petland,102-19475 Fraser Hwy, near willowbrook. My dragon puffer is a healthy naughty specimen, and all the bettas Ive got from them have lived for over 3yrs. Even their feeders look healthier than others I have seen.

Puppies fish and critters, (previously Fishland)when i went had hit a new low, with very sick puppies in fish tanks. Just shameful.
As for their tanks, they looked horrible.

Petsmart fish in Langley are horrible. Always sickly.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not tell him to join BCA!! This forum is full of information and people willing to help. Also members that have fish, plants for sale. No need to go to pet stores


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

elemental said:


> Puppies fish and critters, (previously Fishland)when i went had hit a new low, with very sick puppies in fish tanks. Just shameful.
> As for their tanks, they looked horrible.


Well then, I stand corrected.  I had heard good things about their fish selection and tank condition...but admittedly, that was some months ago.

I agree with STANKYfish - Get him signed onto the forum!


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

He decided to check out petland, and from what I hear, it was a good choice to make. The people there were very helpful and know what they're talking about.

Thanks for the advice, guys


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

raeven said:


> He decided to check out petland, and from what I hear, it was a good choice to make. The people there were very helpful and know what they're talking about.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, guys


The tanks there have always been very clean when I have gone. They are not the cheapest but in this case it's worth it for the healthy fish.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Tom the owner of Puppies, Fish & Critters was one of the vendors at the Auction last month.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I have found that there are a couple really good staff members at petland that know their stuff and keep fish themselves, but they can be pricey.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Puppies fish and critters is still a work in process. He's renovating slowly. He had to change employees also. 
He does sell puppies but he gets them from local breeders not puppy mills. And he guarantees them for a year. Also he does let them run around the store when it's closed. I know he does as when I went there he put a few down and they were running all around and knew their way around the whole store. All his puppies come right to you for cuddles as he does handle them alot. He is quite passionate about his puppies. 
Most breeders won't even back up their dogs for a year. He will pay the vet bills if something goes wrong and have a defect.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.274873,-122.835401


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

*Join Up !*

I agree with the folks that say to join the BCA forum, it's free to join and full of good advice and good deals as well for equipment and livestock.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Referring to the top on this thread, keeping sharks? what kind?

-and this here forum is better than any store in Langley area.

Petland is good for fish, but so over priced on anything else.

Try the Petland in White Rock - close to the bigass walmart. Limited selection, but looked good the last couple times I was there in the last month. Also, Sign up for free and get fish 1/2 off Tues and Wed.
Again, if he is not in a hurry, this forum is by far better than anything else. Just put a 'looking for' post up and see if you get a nibble... 

Happy fishing good luck!


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

I agree that he should spend some time looking around on here. Ask some questions about appropriate fish and see what he can get from local hobbyists. I was just blown away by the amazing kindnesses and good advice on this site when I first joined a few years ago


On a more political note- I totally agree that petstores should not be selling puppies or kittens. It's shameful and just adds to the number of dogs and cats in shelters. I worked for a vet for a short while and did the vetting for many, many local breeders and for a shocking number of them there is no difference in their mind set from those of people milling puppies 

Adopt a puppy or kitten, don't buy


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

rich16 said:


> He could try Puppies, Fish & Critters. 19300 Langley Bypass. I've never been there myself, but I've heard good things.
> 
> Puppies, Fish & Critters


I go there all the time The new owner Tom took it over when it was in dire needs of updating Tom has done an excellant job turning it around,he has a great selection of Africans and an excellant selection of foods,plus a wide variety of new and used tanks and complete set ups, if he see's that your compasionate about the hobby you'd more than likely get a deal on som e fish..

Try him out.

P.S 
Stay out of Petsmart, they now nothing about keeping fish and there advice completely sucks, hell when i first got into keeping Africans they said it was ok to keep Auratus with yellow labs, then when my yellows kept on dieing and getting eaten they said my water was way out, so i brought a water sample to them and the one girl had no idea of how to check it so i stay far away from them when looking for fish.....

Cheers.

Rob.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I second the Petland in White Rock. I'll drive out of my way from Vancouver to go to that specific location, as opposed to the Surrey one. The staff there are knowledgeable, the animals look well cared for. They may be a bit on the pricey side, but it's a matter of quality over quantity.

I've gone to Puppies, Fish & Critters twice since reopening and don't see myself setting foot in there again. Their tanks look unkept, their puppies crammed in a tiny XPen. 

With regards to buying puppies from breeders, no reputable breeder would ever sell to a pet store. I've also never heard of a breeder who doesn't stand behind their puppies 100%. People who breed poodles to labs or retrievers, mixed breed pocket pups or non CKC/AKC/FCI/UKC reg'd pups, don't test for temperament, hips or other genetic health issues aren't reputable breeders.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I know of a little store starting up in Guildford that is not far from Langley. I am probally his most regular customer. It is called Fins and More. It is located in the strip mall with T and T in Guildford at 15280 152nd. Ian has growing selection of supplies and fish. He is knowledgable and offers sound advice. His pricing is definitely good. If doesn't have something he will order it for you.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

kaptin99 said:


> I know of a little store starting up in Guildford that is not far from Langley. I am probally his most regular customer. It is called Fins and More. It is located in the strip mall with T and T in Guildford at 15280 152nd. Ian has growing selection of supplies and fish. He is knowledgable and offers sound advice. His pricing is definitely good. If doesn't have something he will order it for you.


 There has been a pet shop there for ages. Is it under new management? I have mixed feelings about the old staff. I quit buying there a few years ago when the worker scooped up a net full of neons and counted the number out by picking them up between her fingers and putting them into the bag. I should have declined taking them. Most died.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

I'm thinking he won't bother going all the way out to white rock. That's quite far, and is most likely not going to be a fun trip home for a fish in a bag.

As to the earlier question about the sharks, it was redtail black sharks they sold him. I think what the inlaws are going to end up doing is bringing one back and getting a couple more tiger barbs instead.

I know of that Fins and More store, having been there a couple times myself, and it's right up the street from home, so it's quite nice. Although I will admit, there's a store in Guildford Mall (Kramer's Pet Store, I believe), and I would certainly recommend it to anyone who's looking to keep fish. Though, personally, I would also recommend going moreso towards the evening. There are a few people in there who know me and my boyfriend very well. They know all about our fish tanks, what we have in them, make recommendations, and even tell us not to buy certain fish because they know it won't work out for us. They're absolutely wonderful with us, and they definitely know their stuff. Ever since we got into this hobby (back in April) they've been our number one store. The fact that it's a five minute walk away is extremely beneficial for us, too.

On a side note, to all who are saying it: YES! I've told the inlaws to come here lol. I've learned a lot from this place and the people here, and it's certainly one of the best tools in helping me learn more. I'm fairly certain he'll sign up at some point, and if he doesn't I will personally go to their house and make them an account. A girlfriend of mine recommended this forum. At first, I didn't think much of it, kinda shrugging it off. Now I'm finding I'm here almost every day looking up information and doing research. And...*cough* checking out the classifieds...*cough* Gosh, am I ever bad for doing that lol.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ian took over that pet store. It has really been good. Worth checking out.


----------



## raeven (May 12, 2011)

When did he take it over? We've been there over the past couple months, so if it's been before that time, I know who you're talking about. He was great with us, too.


----------



## kaptin99 (Jan 29, 2011)

I believe he took over in the beginning of summer.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

I was at Petland last week and while they are a bit higher priced the slaesperson there was very good, her name was julie or judy and in my opinion this store is the best of ones in Langley, my next choice would be Petsmart just because they sometimes have good specials and keep thier tanks clean. BTW i have mentioned about BCA to both Petland and the Critters location in Delta more than a few times.


----------



## Rancor aquatics (Jun 6, 2014)

new store opening around mid march-1st of april in Langley,5656 production way,its called Fish Addicts


----------



## mendoza.inc (Jul 27, 2013)

Cool I can't wait pls let me know when they do open


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Petland on Fraser Highway has been revamping their fish section slowly and it is looking a lot better than it did a year ago...I bought some clown loaches from them two weeks ago and they are in great shape and have already grown some...decent prices...not the lowest but not the highest either


----------

